# الاسفنج



## عثمان الكوافي (10 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخوة المهندسين الكرام..أود لو أن أحدكم يرشدني الى كيفية تعلم خلط الاسفنج الصناعي 
اي طريقة تصنيعه..وكيف يمكنني ان اتحصل على دورة جيد في هذا المجال في اي دولة عربية كانت وايها فيها الفائدة الافضل..وبارك الله فيكم.
أرجو ان يكون السؤال واحد


----------



## Eng.Foam (11 فبراير 2008)

أخ عثمان ليس هناك مراكز متخصصة لتعليم كيفية صناعة الاسفنج . ولكن باستطاعتي ان اعطيك دورة تدريبية عندنا هنا في الاردن انا تدربت على يد خبير بلجيكي على صناعة الاسفنج ولكن اود ان اعرف ما نوع الماكينة المستخدمة و استخدامات الاسفنج المراد انتاجه في حال اي استفسار اتصل على هاتفي اذا تاخرت بالاجابه عليك


----------



## عثمان الكوافي (11 فبراير 2008)

Eng.Foam 
أخي الكريم بارك الله فيك على رحابة صدرك واعتبارك لما كتبت وسألت.
وساتصل بك في القريب العاجل ان شاء الله واوضح لك الامور
أشكرك كثيرا
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## Eng.Foam (12 فبراير 2008)

نتشرف بمعرفتك


----------



## معتز الدرديرى (12 فبراير 2008)

ارجو المساعدة فى ايجاد ثوابت معادلة انتوين اوكيفية ايجاد هذه الثوابت اى(A,B,C)
وذلك للمركبات الآتية
Gases
Naphtha
Kerosene
Diesel
Long Residue
وهى منتجات خارجة من وحدة التقطير الجوى


----------



## fadi406 (13 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم اخي Eng.Foam لو تتفضل وتتكرم علي بهذه الدورة التدريبية الخاصة بالاسفنج فقد تكبدت الكثير من الوقت للبحث عن المعادلات دون فائدة مع شكري العميق


----------



## Eng.Foam (14 فبراير 2008)

اخ فادي ما المعادلة المطلوية و نوع الاسفنج المراد انتاجه مع مراعة ارسال الاتي

ارتفاع المصنع عن سطح البحر
القساوة المطلوبة ( قاس / طري)
هل المواد الاولية يتم تخزينها في مناطق معزولة حراريا ( تبريد بالصيف / تدفئة بالشتاء)
نوع البوليول المستخدم ( يفضل ارسال الاسم التجاري واذا توفر Msds نرجو ارفاقها)
ابعاد البلوكات المنوي انتاجها!

وسازودك بالمعدلة الاساسية بمجرد بعث المعلومات


----------



## بدر البدري (10 مايو 2008)

الاخ eng.foam
انا مستعد ان اخذ دورة تعليمية عن صناعة الاسفنج المرن بشرط ان اعرف ماهي تكلفة الاسفنج المصنع وانا بتظارك
وشكرا


----------



## Eng.Foam (14 مايو 2008)

اخ بدر التكلفة متغيرة حسب المورد حسب البلد حسب اجرة الايدي العاملة ....... ما في تكلفة ساندرد ولكن تحسب حسب موردك للمواد الخام ............. من هو مورد الخام واسعارها ومن السهل حساب التكلفة لكن التكلفة فقط دون ادخال overhead cost .......... وهذه من السهل حسابها لكن بدك بالبداية تحدد شو الكثافة المراد انتاجها و جودة منتجك .........


----------



## بدر البدري (15 ديسمبر 2008)

الاخ eng.foam
بالنسبة للكثافة 28 كم/م3 ارجوا توضيح كيفية حساب تكلفة الاسفنج كما ارجوا مساعدتي بالحصول على مواقع تعطي اسعار المواد الاولية وخاصة polyol و TDI80/20 ولك من جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## aldashty (12 ديسمبر 2009)

انا محتاج اعرف المكن المستخدم فى هذه الصناعه


----------



## Eng.Foam (13 ديسمبر 2009)

> الاخ eng.foam
> بالنسبة للكثافة 28 كم/م3 ارجوا توضيح كيفية حساب تكلفة الاسفنج كما ارجوا مساعدتي بالحصول على مواقع تعطي اسعار المواد الاولية وخاصة polyol و tdi80/20 ولك من جزيل الشكر والاحترام



بالنسبة للكثافة 28 او اي كثافة اخرى فيتم حسابها كالاتي :
من خلال معايرة المضخات التي تستعملها في الانتاج يتم معرفة كمية تدفق كل مضخة يتم ادخال خطها على الخلطة و زمن التشغيل لهذه المضخة و تكون الوحدة بالكيلوغرام لكل دقيقة.وبالتالي فيمكنك حساب ثمن هذه المواد التي تم تدفقها خلال هذه المدة من الخلط ....
ويتم تحجيم البلوك المنتج بعد 24 ساعة من انتاجه للدقه... وبحسب طبيعة الاستهلاك فهناك من يطلب بلوكات كامله وهو يتحمل قيمة الفواقد التي تنتج عنده و هناك من يطلب اسفنج بمقاسات محدده كالمقاعد مثلاً وهنا المصنع يتحمل قيمة الفاقد او حسب توجه السوق ... 
ملاحظة: التسعير اعلاه هو فقط لقيمة المواد الاولية الداخله في الخلط لكن لا تنسى انه هنالك اجور مباشرة وغير مباشرة من الضروري احتسابها حسب العمالة المتوفرة لديك و ساعات التشغيل و النقل و و ....

اما بالنسبة لاسعار المواد الاولية فهناك الكثير من المصنعين من الافضل ان تراجع وكلائهم في منطقتك للحصول على افضل الاسعار و بامكانك الحصول على اسعار جيده في حال الدفع الكاش و طلب كميات كبيرة او او .... اما موقع يحدد الاسعار فعلى حد علمي لا يوجد وهذه الاسعار تتغير اسبوعيا تقريبا.

موفق .


----------



## Eng.Foam (13 ديسمبر 2009)

> انا محتاج اعرف المكن المستخدم فى هذه الصناعه



ما استخدام المنتج الاسفنجي الذي ستنتجه ؟


----------



## بوحمام (28 ديسمبر 2009)

اخي الكريم في صناعة الاسفنج اهم شئ وهي من المشاكل التي تواجهنا في الصناعه هي" درجه الحراره " حيث درجه الحراره الداخليه للبلوك المصنع اثناء انتهاء التفاعل تكون مرتفعه


----------



## Eng.Foam (29 ديسمبر 2009)

> اخي الكريم في صناعة الاسفنج اهم شئ وهي من المشاكل التي تواجهنا في الصناعه هي" درجه الحراره " حيث درجه الحراره الداخليه للبلوك المصنع اثناء انتهاء التفاعل تكون مرتفعه



في حال الكثافات المتدنية هناك قلق من درجات الحرارة لكن من السهولة جدا التحكم بهذا الخطر و تقليل حجمه ولا اعتبرها بالمشكلة الخطرة جدا الا في حال تصنيع الانواع الجديدة من الاسفنج و خصوصا الاسفنج بكثافات منخفضة.


----------



## hazam mohamed (29 يناير 2010)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## syrofoam (26 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ايها الاخوة المشاركين 
لدي استفسار عن كيفية تصنيع اسفنج يشبه الاسفنج البحري اي يحتوي على فقاعات كبيرة وقد عولمت بوجود نوع خاص من انواع السيليكون ولكن اود معرفة هاذا النوع وان كان احد يملك الطريقة او المادة انا مستعد لشراءها بهدف ان تخدمني في استخراج اسفنج شبيه بالاسفنج البحري ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير لجهودكم معي


----------



## syrofoam (26 فبراير 2010)

مالذي يعطي الresilence اي النيض القوي للاسفنج في الكثافات العالية يعني من 23 ومافوق


----------



## Eng.Foam (28 فبراير 2010)

> السلام عليكم ايها الاخوة المشاركين
> لدي استفسار عن كيفية تصنيع اسفنج يشبه الاسفنج البحري اي يحتوي على فقاعات كبيرة وقد عولمت بوجود نوع خاص من انواع السيليكون ولكن اود معرفة هاذا النوع وان كان احد يملك الطريقة او المادة انا مستعد لشراءها بهدف ان تخدمني في استخراج اسفنج شبيه بالاسفنج البحري ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير لجهودكم معي



هناك نوع استخدمته فيما مضى وكان جيد جدا لكن على الاغلب ان الاسم التجاري له قد تغير الان لكن يمكنك سؤال موردك المحلي السيليكون هو tegostab bf 3470 من شركة goldshmidt لكن اسم الشركة الان تغير الى evonik يمكنك الاتصال بالوكيل المحلي لديكم .




> مالذي يعطي الresilence اي النيض القوي للاسفنج في الكثافات العالية يعني من 23 ومافوق



هناك الكثير من الاسباب لايمكن حصرها بسبب واحد او اثنين لذلك يجب عليك تغيير المعادلة و تجربة خلطات جديدة.


----------



## syrofoam (28 فبراير 2010)

*index 80/20*

بشكرك جزيل الشكر يا سيد مهندس بالنسسبة للمادة انا رح احاول اطلبها من الشركة لانو انا مابستورد موادي من عن طريق وكيل بسنوردها من الشركة الام مباشرتا وبالنسبة لل resilience ممكن يتاثر بنوع البوليول وبكمية المواد الصلبة لانو فعلا احترت شو لازم اعمل في كثافة 28 تحديدا عملت يمكن بي 100 معادلة وبكل درجات الحرارة وبكل معدلات الاندكس ميشي الحال في الاندكس الtdiكان 110 بس عطاني سعر غالي وانا دائما بصب عل اندكس 115 فما رايك بالموضوع ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## Eng.Foam (28 فبراير 2010)

كل ما زادت الكثافة يجب ان يزيد الاندكس شئ طبيعي .... ما نوع الامين المستخدم؟ وما نوع السيليكون ؟


----------



## nageebf (4 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو من حضراتكم ان اعرف معنى كل من
1- اسفنج ذو كثافة 25 او 27 او30 او 33 او 40 وهكذا


----------



## nageebf (4 أغسطس 2010)

nageebf قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ارجو من حضراتكم ان اعرف معنى كل من
> 1- اسفنج ذو كثافة 25 او 27 او30 او 33 او 40 وهكذا


 





من nageebf


----------



## أيمن السبع (5 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الرجاء تزويدي سريعا بدراسة جدوي لمصنع تصنيع الاسفنج بمختلف الكثافات
أيمن السبع


----------



## bader.m (24 أغسطس 2010)

ممكن اعرف اوزان المواد الداخله بالتفاعل لصناعه 12 للكثافه


----------



## نزار خزرجي (18 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا لكل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع ، واخص بالذكر اهتمام المهندس Eng.Foam على متابعة الاسئلة والرد عليها
وارجو منك تزويدنا بمصادر جيدة لتوريد خط انتاج الاسفنج نصف آلي لو سمحت ، فأنا ابحث من فترة عن مناشيء غربية مناسبة ولم احصل على اي نتيجة .
ولي سؤال لو سمحتم : هل هناك حسب علمكم في المكتبات ، اي كتاب يساعدنا لمعرفة خطوات الانتاج للاسفنج ، انا من العراق ومن الصعب السفر للاردن للمشاركة في الدورة معكم اخي الكريم Eng.Foam هل ممكن تتكرم علينا وتعمل الدورة في هذا المنتدى لتعم الفائدة للجميع ؟ اشكر معروفك مقدما


----------



## mohamed seddari (18 مارس 2011)

ياريت


----------



## saver_mendleev (6 أبريل 2011)

syrofoam قال:


> السلام عليكم ايها الاخوة المشاركين
> لدي استفسار عن كيفية تصنيع اسفنج يشبه الاسفنج البحري اي يحتوي على فقاعات كبيرة وقد عولمت بوجود نوع خاص من انواع السيليكون ولكن اود معرفة هاذا النوع وان كان احد يملك الطريقة او المادة انا مستعد لشراءها بهدف ان تخدمني في استخراج اسفنج شبيه بالاسفنج البحري ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير لجهودكم معي


الماده المستخدمه والتى من خلالها تصتطيع ان تصنع الاسفنج الذى يشبه اسفج البحر هى ماده تسمى بالانتى فوم


----------



## engsabah (13 يناير 2012)

*مواد الاسفنج*

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك على المعلومات القيمة التي تزودنا بها.
انا مهندس انوي تاسيس شركة لصناعة لاسفنج واحتاج الى معرفة الشركات التي تصدر المواد الاولية ذات موصفات عالية.
وارجو ان نتواصل باستمرار لاعتمادكم كخبير في شركتنا.. مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## علاءزقزوق (14 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم اريداعرف معادلات الاسفنج كثافة 17 والكثافة20وال23 ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------

